# svoloč



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebuju dneska pomoc se slovem svoloč. Vím, že je to z ruštiny, a že znamená to -sebranka-, mně by ale zajímalo,  jestli se to v češtině  běžně použivá, nebo zní to silně jako ruské slovo?

- Byli jsme svoloč, parchanti, psychopati...

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

"Svoloč" vnímám jako normální české slovo, i když ne příliš frekventované. A myslím, že povědomí o ruském původu nebude velké, přinejmenším v mé generaci.


----------



## zuzanadoma

Souhlasím, že v posledních pětiletkách už se moc neužívá, neslyšela jsem ho ani nepamatuju. Řekla bych, že mladší ročníky ho už ani nebudou znát, stejně jako třeba školní děti už nevědí, co je mávátko  
Ale kdo to slovo zná a používá, tak myslím ví, jakého je původu.


----------



## Dero

Nepochází zmíněný citát náhodou z Jáchyma Topola, konkrétně knihy "Kloktat dehet"?

V kontextu knihy totiž je odkaz na ruský původ slova důležitý, se slovy ruského původu v ní autor nakládá záměrně a koncepčně.

Mně například slovo "svoloč" zní trochu rusky i přesto, že ho používám aktivně, byť velmi zřídka. Pravdou je, že mladá generace již podobná slova aktivně nezná a občas tápe, i když se s nimi setká v psané podobě. Je mi devatenáct let, takže znám zvyky svých vrstevníků. ;o)


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to je ono. V té kníze je totiž ruský původ důležitý, ale já jsem potřebovala vědět jak zní normálně, ve všedním životě.
Děkuju všem


----------



## kusurija

Mně osobně zní to slovo dost rusky a tím mi ten význam nabírá ještě nepříjemnějšího významového nádechu. Normálně se česky říká sebranka, chátra, spodina, póvl, zvěř, sběř a další, které si momentálně nevybavuji...


----------

